# looking for work in and around Malaga



## Mark Fitzgerald (Oct 15, 2010)

hi My name is Mark, i am currently living in london , england , and want to move to Spain somewhere between malaga and marbella but am finding it hard to find anything as i'm not in spain i was wondering if anyone knew of anything going , i have been a barristers clerk for the last 10years and am looking for a change i am very hard working can either work on my own or in a team if you would like my cv please email me. the reason while i want to move to spain is so i can be close to my parents they live in Mijas. 
please don't ignore this as i am in need of a new start.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Mark Fitzgerald said:


> hi My name is Mark, i am currently living in london , england , and want to move to Spain somewhere between malaga and marbella but am finding it hard to find anything as i'm not in spain i was wondering if anyone knew of anything going , i have been a barristers clerk for the last 10years and am looking for a change i am very hard working can either work on my own or in a team if you would like my cv please email me. the reason while i want to move to spain is so i can be close to my parents they live in Mijas.
> please don't ignore this as i am in need of a new start.


Hi Mark,
I appreciate it isn't easy sourcing work when you aren't here, but if your parents are based here, wouldn't they be the best placed to help you with your endeavours? The work situation is very tough here as I'm sure you are aware. Do you speak Spanish fluently? 
Perhaps you should come over for a short period and see if you can get your CV out there? I do know that most vacancies are filled by family and friends. The idea that you are on an even playing field is unfortunately, just not the case here.
Good luck with your plans.


----------



## Mark Fitzgerald (Oct 15, 2010)

thanks lynn i have my parents looking to but fort i may as use this website also on the hope somone can help me


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

Sadly unemployment here is running at 20%-so it's difficult to find any employment at the moment-even for the Spanish. Even bar and hotel work will dwindle now the winter is coming in.I think your best bet would be to come over and start looking personally.If you don't speak fluent spanish then your choices will be limited immediately.
Good luck though--I hope you do find something.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Everyone is looking for work here. Unless you have a specific and needed profession, it isnt easy! But, without a profession, its very much "who you know" that will get you work!

Jo xxx


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Mark Fitzgerald said:


> hi My name is Mark, i am currently living in london , england , and want to move to Spain somewhere between malaga and marbella but am finding it hard to find anything as i'm not in spain i was wondering if anyone knew of anything going , i have been a barristers clerk for the last 10years and am looking for a change i am very hard working can either work on my own or in a team if you would like my cv please email me. the reason while i want to move to spain is so i can be close to my parents they live in Mijas.
> please don't ignore this as i am in need of a new start.


Focus on your strengths and what you have to offer a Spanish employer. Personally, I would start a fresh and re-write your CV as a Spanish Employer would expect to see it, and then contact all the Spanish Abogado/ English Lawyer companies based in and around Malaga ( there are quite a few ) - someone like Irwin Mitchell may be able to use your skills as they have a number of offices in the UK and still work very closely in and around the UK legal system. 
- Excuse my ignorance, 'cos I don't know how a Barrister's clerk is qualified, but if it entails a professional qualification you may want to look at getting it recognised/validated in Spain.
- Oh, and even if you do not speak any Spanish I would make a start right now so you can put this on your CV aswell.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

If you have a written CV I think it should be in Spanish (with parent's help?). 

You need to show that you at least made the effort/can write enough Spanish for the CV.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Unemployment in Spain is running at over 20%. It is even higher in some parts of Malaga province.
Yes, there are British law firms but many of them are feeling the effects of the property downturn and the recession generally.
'Barrister's clerk': I'm assuming that you have transferable 'secretarial' skills without in-depth legal training or knowledge?
Being realistic, your chances of finding work are minimal. You will be competing with the very many Spaniards who will also be in the queue. 
Oh, and unemployment here is currently running at 40% for people under thirty.
My advice would be to have a fortnight's job-seeking holiday with your parents. 
But get a return ticket....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

DunWorkin said:


> If you have a written CV I think it should be in Spanish (with parent's help?).
> 
> You need to show that you at least made the effort/can write enough Spanish for the CV.


And when you are addressed in Spanish if you manage to secure an interview????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I like your attitude. I expect to be interviewing on the Costa Del Sol w/c 22nd November.
> If you are in Spain I am happy to meet you.


How interesting Steve. So you're coming to Spain again??? Too cold for you in Sweden???? What will you be doing over here and who for??? Must be an exciting venture, especially in this economic climate. Tell us more!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Come on Jojo. You know I could not possibly comment on what I was doing or you'd be accusing me of advertising! Anyway, you offered me a cortado a few weeks ago in your bar and I couldn't miss the opportunity to scrounge one from you!
> 
> Yes, it's an exciting project and one that's been bubbling for at least two years. Just a few more calls to make, emails to exchange and I'll be on the road again. Actually part of the plan is a tour of Spain so hope to see many of you on my travels.
> 
> Gorgeous here today - blazing sun and not a cloud in the sky but, yes, minus at night already.


so can we expect a nice big job ad in classifieds in a couple of weeks then?

or an ad for the company?


after all, isn't that what you pay for as a premium member?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Happy to put an ad on here. Just tell me what to do.


you know how!!!


you can just post it there in classifieds - just like writing a post

or if you want a big splashy one I think you have to pay extra & contact admin to sort that out


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> I like your attitude. I expect to be interviewing on the Costa Del Sol w/c 22nd November.
> If you are in Spain I am happy to meet you.


hi steve. after quite some time searching i am still unable to find a way to message you directly regarding the above statement. i am aware this was for another person but after looking at many negative comments on many forums its nice to see a positive helpful response to finding work in spain.
is there a way to send you a message to find out a little more info on the above or simply if you would be kind enough to let me pick your brain for some assistance/guidance.
thanks in advance
matt


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> hi steve. after quite some time searching i am still unable to find a way to message you directly regarding the above statement. i am aware this was for another person but after looking at many negative comments on many forums its nice to see a positive helpful response to finding work in spain.
> is there a way to send you a message to find out a little more info on the above or simply if you would be kind enough to let me pick your brain for some assistance/guidance.
> thanks in advance
> matt


It is nice to see something more positive, but its worth remembering, and I'm sure he is far too modest to say; Steve's actually been away from spain for a significant time preparing for and carrying out a marathon cycle ride across the UK. He's only just finished that and as far as I'm aware is now he is now in Sweden "regrouping, recovering and of course planning his next move. Which sounds like it is going to be some sort of business in Spain, which I'm sure he will share with everyone as it unfolds!!

Jo xxx


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

SteveHall said:


> *I would take a different stance. I would personally prefer to see a professionaly presented CV in English than a half-hearted attempt in Spanish. *When I am interviewing and I see "basic Spanish" (or similar) I immediately start to speak Spanish and if they struggle to order a cortado they have straight away got a black mark.
> 
> On the CV, be yourself. Do not lie. Do not pretend to be who you are not or be able to do what you clearly cannot. Seven or eight years ago I was sent an impressive CV where the guy claimed to speak Swedish. When we met, I immediately started speaking Swedish and he could just about say "jag älskar dig" (I love you!) and that was about it. The interview thus got off to a bad start for him. I quickly dug through a whole pile of lies and half-truths and it was over in 5 minutes. If he had not mentioned Swedish I may well have been much less probing. Never forget the guy. He said I had not been fair with him and asked for his bus ride home!


I was meaning a CV should be in Spanish when applying to a Spanish employer. Obviously, if someone knew you were English employing in Spain that would be different.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> I was meaning a CV should be in Spanish when applying to a Spanish employer. Obviously, if someone knew you were English employing in Spain that would be different.


but what would the point be in having your CV in Spanish if you can't hold your own in the language in an interview?



as I think mrypg asked earlier

if the OP has to get his parents to help with the CV then his Spanish isn't up to working in Spanish

although he hasn't actually been back to give more info/ask more questions


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi guys, its good to see an active forum with seemingly so much knowledge and help on offer.
I myself joined in order to find people to socialise with when i hit spain next week as i have a job sorted already. i'm due to be working in marbella but plan to base myself between there and malaga.
But my girlfriend cant join me until she has some work out there. i have read many threads from other people asking for work so wont bother asking the same questions.
although she works in aviation so if anyone knows contacts in malaga airport that would be helpful as not gettingmuch joy from the uk. she doesnt speak good spanish so i know that will need to be improved from what i have read, but as her job is very specific in dealing with the sign off for private planes before they are licensed to fly any job that requires good attention to detail she would be able to do with ease. so if there is anyone that you know looking for even a pa or english receptionist she can do that easily.
i havent been able to find on here groups for people residing in a specific location, if there is a way of searching that i am missing please point out.
thanks!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

IMO, unless you have some real professional qualifications or are totally fluent in written and spoken Spanish, word of mouth is going to be the easiest way to find work - and thats where the OPs parents could come in useful

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mattferrier said:


> Hi guys, its good to see an active forum with seemingly so much knowledge and help on offer.
> I myself joined in order to find people to socialise with when i hit spain next week as i have a job sorted already. i'm due to be working in marbella but plan to base myself between there and malaga.
> But my girlfriend cant join me until she has some work out there. i have read many threads from other people asking for work so wont bother asking the same questions.
> although she works in aviation so if anyone knows contacts in malaga airport that would be helpful as not gettingmuch joy from the uk. she doesnt speak good spanish so i know that will need to be improved from what i have read, but as her job is very specific in dealing with the sign off for private planes before they are licensed to fly any job that requires good attention to detail she would be able to do with ease. so if there is anyone that you know looking for even a pa or english receptionist she can do that easily.
> ...



I've heard (gossip and rumour) that Ryanair are looking in Málaga?? It maybe worth e-mailing them with her CV????

As for where we all are, there are a few of us on the costa del Sol. Maybe post a request for us to "show ourselves"???!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

........ my last two posts seem to contradict each other lol. My point is that if you have a profession that can be carried over to Spain without the need for Spanish, then a CV is worth sending. If, however, you're simply hoping to get work, then its very much who you know, not what!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

jojo said:


> I've heard (gossip and rumour) that Ryanair are looking in Málaga?? It maybe worth e-mailing them with her CV????
> 
> As for where we all are, there are a few of us on the costa del Sol. Maybe post a request for us to "show ourselves"???!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


thank you so much. this is more help in the 12 hours ive been here than our last 7 weeks trying directly with employers. 
sadly cv's just seem to get filed. the vast majority of jobs advertised seem to already have been filled by the time you apply or they have someone lined up. i'll get her to track down their hr number and call directly to see if anything comes from it.

i'll start up new threads for the questions that i have. i have treid the search functions to find answers to them without joy so if people are repeating themselves please accept my apology for wasting peoples time


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> Hi guys, its good to see an active forum with seemingly so much knowledge and help on offer.
> I myself joined in order to find people to socialise with when i hit spain next week as *i have a job sorted already.* i'm due to be working in marbella but plan to base myself between there and malaga.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> but what would the point be in having your CV in Spanish if you can't hold your own in the language in an interview?


Because perhaps the first person to see the CV (in Human Resources for example) doesn't speak English??
I don't think there's any harm in sending a CV in Spanish, but personally I'd send a copy in both languages unless specified otherwise. If you *do* send a CV in Spanish without any other explanation you should, of course, expect to be interviewed in Spanish.


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

SteveHall;387629 ...nothing showing in Málaga but as Jojo says if you fancy working for Ryanair here are the details.[/quote said:


> thanks steve. i'll get her to take a look at that.
> you mentioned wou were interviewing at the end of nivember. what jobs ar you recruiting for?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Because perhaps the first person to see the CV (in Human Resources for example) doesn't speak English??
> I don't think there's any harm in sending a CV in Spanish, but personally I'd send a copy in both languages unless specified otherwise. If you *do* send a CV in Spanish without any other explanation you should, of course, expect to be interviewed in Spanish.


yes, both languages if it's for a position which requires both - or indeed only requires either

but if the job is for a Spanish speaking person then there really is no point sending in your CV in Spanish if you can't speak it to at least a reasonable level


indeed, no real point in applying at all


if I was looking for a Spanish speaker & received a good CV in Spanish from an English (or any non-Spanish) person - & then when they came for the interview they couldn't actually speak the language I'd be more than a little annoyed


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> but if the job is for a Spanish speaking person then there really is no point sending in your CV in Spanish if you can't speak it to at least a reasonable level
> 
> 
> indeed, no real point in applying at all
> ...


Of course!
You'd have to be a bit of a numpty (word learnt here) to do that, wouldn't you?!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Of course!
> You'd have to be a bit of a numpty (word learnt here) to do that, wouldn't you?!


you'd have to have learned 'numpty' here


since like me you're from more _dahn sahf_ & we don't use words like that


----------



## mattferrier (Oct 18, 2010)

> Welcome....you sensible person!!!
> QUOTE]
> 
> i dont get called sensible often. i like it here! lol


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

mattferrier said:


> > Welcome....you sensible person!!!
> > QUOTE]
> >
> > i dont get called sensible often. i like it here! lol
> ...


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Numpty ...is that sarf? Not sure I had ever heard it until I came to Spain.
> 
> ...and what about 'simpleS"(sic)?
> 
> Where did that come from?


Simples - see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aleksandr_Orlov_(advertising)


----------

